# Mexico Independence Day Celebration



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

This is my husband's and my first year in Mexico. We love the Mexican culture and the Mexican people. Each season and holiday is a new discovery. I am curious, as September nears, what type of celebrations there will be for the Mexican Independence Day? Is there any particular area in Mexico that has the best fiesta for this event? (other than D.F.) Is it as big of a deal as the Fourth of July in the States or does it go by somewhat unnoticed. Thanks for your input!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We live in Guanajuato and it in in the "cuna de la independencia", the cradle of independence, along with Dolores Hidalgo and they definitely party-down here -- parades, fireworks, fiestas.

Last year was especially big since it was their bicentennial but every year is a party here on 9/16, more so than in the US on 7/4. I can't speak so much for the rest of the country but Guanajuato has a bang-up time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Actually, it is much bigger than July 4th in the USA, and much more emotional. You must remember to go on the night of 9/15 to the town square, in front of the palacio municipal of your 'municipalidad'. The 'Grito' will happen there, the bell rung and fireworks and music will follow. The square will be packed with celebrants.
The following day, 16 de septiembre, is the actual holiday and is a family day; quiet in comparison to the night before.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Actually, it is much bigger than July 4th in the USA, and much more emotional. You must remember to go on the night of 9/15 to the town square, in front of the palacio municipal of your 'municipalidad'. The 'Grito' will happen there, the bell rung and fireworks and music will follow. The square will be packed with celebrants.
> The following day, 16 de septiembre, is the actual holiday and is a family day; quiet in comparison to the night before.


Like RV said, the big celebration is in the town square at 11 pm on the 15th of September. The local or national (in DF) leader will lead a shout (el Grito) of "Viva Mexico". The celebration in DF last year for the 200th anniversary was very large with millions of people in the Zocalo. We won't see one like that again for probably 50 years, but every year is worth seeing in most of the major cities of Mexico.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Oops, I mistyped the date. It is indeed on 9/15 that the fiesta takes place, not the 16th which is much more mellow as stated above. I've only spent the day here in Gto., glad to hear that the celebration is big everywhere.
I watched the spectacular they had in DF last 9/15 on the TV and it was pretty impressive indeed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks! We were so sad to have missed last year's celebration! That was our goal, to be moved to Mexico by the big Independence Day. But our house wouldn't sell so we had to wait and wait and wait to move! That's one reason we don't want to miss out this year.


----------

